# Laco 200m Diver - New In Today!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this today - initial impressions are that this is a fantastic watch. Both build quality & finish (all over beadblasted) are outstanding for the price (just over the double ton) and of course it looks different with the screw down crown (more or less hidden) at 12 and the hinged lugs. The diameter is a large 46mm, but there's no crown protruding from the side to make it seem even bigger and the bezel doesn't sit on top of a larger case (as it does on a normal divers watch) - on this watch the case is actually smaller than the bezel and tapers towards the back of the case, you'll be able to see what I mean in the pictures I hope. Thickness is 12mm and the lug width is 22mm. The dial is a matte black with a white on black date display at 6, the lume seems very good & I like the funky orange minute hand. Movement is the ETA 2824-2 so it should be relatively simple to get it serviced & it should also be a good reliable timekeeper. A rubber strap comes fitted as standard but I've never found these things particularly comfortable so I've swapped it for a modified nylon rhino that I had in stock. So far it's been pretty comfortable to wear for such a big watch. It's a limited edition too - this one being number 005 out of 250 - so it's pretty exclusive too. There's a black pvd version & that's a limited run of 250 also - so 500 watches worldwide.

The watch comes well packaged in a big leather zipped case along with various extras such as a spare rubber strap, a strap mounted mini compass, a mouse mat (from the watch retailer) and even a packet of sweets & a post-it pad







(again from the retailer). All in all it's a quality bit of kit that I'm very happy with









Here are some pictures


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A photo of the display back showing the Eta movement.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another photo showing the crown at 12 and the hinged lug - you can also see the tapering case sides in this shot.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Last shot for now - thanks for looking


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That is a great dial and the hands are super, particularly the orange contrast.

46mm is a size I would like - where do you find these pieces Paul.

Is it a divers watch? whats the WR rating?

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Derek - it's definitely a divers watch water resistancy is rated at 200m. I'll send you a pm with the other info in it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice, I love it









Very original design, well done









Derek, your suposed to be looking for a 'dressy' watch


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I like this watch. One day, I saw the same watch on ebay but sold under the name LeJour. It had a very attractive orange dial.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is really nice paul, do they do a non date version, just think that date box spoils the plain look.

Love that case really unusual.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Derek - it's definitely a divers watch water resistancy is rated at 200m. I'll send you a pm with the other info in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you be so kind as to indulge me with a pm link too? Tried a search and don't seem to be able to locate this particular model........cheers!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

PM sent Wardy







.

Sorry PG these are date only I'm afraid - having said that it's not exactly in your face is it? Tucked away at 6 with white on black numbers - I hear what you're sayig about the white box around the window - would have been even more subtle if this feature had been lost. I can't complain really though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is very nice and unusual design


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations Paul; another unusual diver ... is this a theme you are developing?


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Great Stuff !....RLT Vintage Diver?? Hm!?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pda4live said:


> Great Stuff !....RLT Vintage Diver?? Hm!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, the trouble is Paul had to tell Roy this in the "Todays Update" thread....



> *pg tipsÂ Yesterday, 02:35 PM Post #2 *
> 
> Isn't Sunday the day of rest?Â


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Soon guy's.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool watch Paul.

Thanks for bringing it up last night.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Paul it was good to see you & it's great to see your post - I'll try & pop up again this weekend







.

Hope we'll see you on the from more often than we have done of late


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi paul

my initial reaction was 'YUCH' but i looked again, and again and suddely i thought 'it's rather gorgeous really' then i scrolled down and saw the rest of the piccies, with the fact that it's 46mm in size and it makes me want to do something i've never done before SELL SOME OF MY WATCHES







to buy one,or better still, i've been thiking of getting rid of my guitars (fingers getting stiff through arthritis). i may stick them all on eprey.

anyhow, i used to be indecisive.....but nw i'm not so sure
















regards, john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Go for it John


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice watch indeed.


----------

